# Cleaning the Eheim 2217's Impeller - Kindly guide me



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Friends ! 

I hope all is well ! 

My Eheim 2217 has been running for almost an year now and I want to clean the impeller. Just wanted to request if somebody can kindly guide me a little on this, as I've never done it before nor have I seen anyone do it... I'm just afraid of harming the filter (as it was a huge investment for me and I had to pour in all my savings for it...) 

Is it very complicated and delicate ? Is it very easy to damage my filter while doing this...

It will be a great help if someone can kindly guide me step-by-stp regarding this... 

Kindly guide me a little here... 
Thanks and Regards 
Kush


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

It's pretty easy. Take off the pump head and turn it over. You'll see a long center bar which needs to rotate to disengage it from the pump housing. This bar is the central support for the ceramic impeller shaft.

Once the bar is off, you'll be able to remove the lollipop shaped round cover. This fits into the housing precicely so you'll need to look carefully to see the separation. At this point you can simply grab the impeller and carefully lift it straight out.

You can then pull on the ceramic shaft and pull it straight out too. They're not terribly easy to break but it is possible. make sure it doesn't roll off onto the floor.

Once everything is open I usually use a small toothbrush to clean out the impeller chamber and impeller.

Once you're ready to put it back together, just push the ceramic shaft back into the small rubber grommet. Everything else goes back into place in reverse order.

Good luck. Sometimes after you service an Eheim, it makes a bit more noise than average for a few days.


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

It is very easy to clean, Bryce gave all the info on how to do it. Just don't drop the impeller. It is ceramic and quite hard, but it is brittle and will chip if it strikes a hard surface. I've never heard of one breaking though.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I had one break while the filter was running!


----------

